# 1st Float---------------Muskegon River



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Just had to go yesterday. Water was high, but very enjoyable.................Was trying out a new anchor for the Anchor Wizard Company here in Evart, Worked well in the strong current.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

How much does that anchor weigh?


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Five pounds - 9 ounces...........................


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Janehal said:


> Just had to go yesterday. Water was high, but very enjoyable.................Was trying out a new anchor for the Anchor Wizard Company here in Evart, Worked well in the strong current.
> View attachment 504775
> View attachment 504773


Lost an anchor with a clip like yours. Things went wrong and the anchor unclipped. 

I suggest a self locking caribiner or a shackle with a tie from the pin to the body.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

I was testing many anchors that day and needed a quick was to attach them. For long term I always tie on


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Do they make them in different sizes and if so what weight and how much


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Will get up there first of the week and get back with you


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool set up. thanks. I’d need a bigger one for my ProAngler. I have a big chain that does the trick. But have been looking around for something different


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Prices are $20.00 for the small one and $27.00 for the large. All to be sold are Black Rubber coated and not raw like in my picture. They can be bought right from the factory in Evart, a short drive from you in Irons. They have lots of really cool stuff for kayaks and boats.


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

Please elaborate on why this anchor is more efficient than the 5# plate I clip onto my anchor trolley currently.

Not being a smart aleck, just interested in doing things better/potentially supporting a local outfit.


----------



## jordanbishop_2012 (Jun 11, 2020)

Where at in Evart I live in Hersey


Janehal said:


> Prices are $20.00 for the small one and $27.00 for the large. All to be sold are Black Rubber coated and not raw like in my picture. They can be bought right from the factory in Evart, a short drive from you in Irons. They have lots of really cool stuff for kayaks and boats.
> View attachment 506075


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

They are at the South corner of 15 Mile (sunrise Lake Rd) and 90th........200 yards south of intersection............stop by and look at mine if you want...........231-734-3159


----------

